# Minted Summer Fruit Salsa



## Raine (Apr 21, 2005)

MINTED SUMMER FRUIT SALSA 

Makes about 2 1/2 cups 

INGREDIENTS 
1 cup diced strawberries
1 cup diced mango
1/4 cup diced kiwi
1/4 cup chopped red onion
1 or 2 jalapenos, seeded and diced
3 tablespoons fresh lime juice
3 tablespoons finely chopped fresh mint
1 teaspoon light brown sugar 

DIRECTIONS 
Combine all the ingredients in a bowl and stir gently to blend. Serve immediately, or cover and refrigerate for several hours. Let the salsa reach room temperature before serving.


----------

